# Building a smoker out of a 55 gallon drum need help



## tonyhoods (Dec 5, 2014)

So this is my first smoker I'm building, I have a clean 55 gallon drum that had cleaning solvent in it, what can I do to make sure the inside of the barrel is safe for me to cook in any help would be great thanks


----------



## themule69 (Dec 5, 2014)

tonyhoods said:


> So this is my first smoker I'm building, I have a clean 55 gallon drum that had cleaning solvent in it, what can I do to make sure the inside of the barrel is safe for me to cook in any help would be great thanks


Does it have a lining? If so that will need to be removed. As for the solvent I would give it a good wash with Dawn and water fallowed by a long hot burn out.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## timberjet (Dec 5, 2014)

First step is to join the UDS group on this site. Second step would be to drill the holes for your valve and nipples. Third step is to round up a pallet and stuff it in said barrel. Final thing is to light the fire. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/82909/ok-here-are-my-uds-build-pics/20 this is a good post on how to do the basic design which is what I have. There are lots of fancy options you can do but this is the least amount of fuss for a great smoker. The search engine at the top of this page is very very good. You could read for days about UDS builds all over the world. Happy smoking and get that fire lit! Don't forget beverages.


----------



## tonyhoods (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm pretty sure it has some kind of lining, I'm gonna cut the top off and wash it down real good with soap n water, once it's dry I dump a bunch of wood and just let to burn?   I know I have to put a valve at the bottom where my fire is gonna be right to control air I take, and holes were my rack mounts are gonna be?


----------



## timberjet (Dec 5, 2014)

Drill your bottom holes first before the burnout. Otherwise you will have a hard time getting a good hot fire. If it has a red liner in it you need to scrub that out with comet cleanser and steel scrubbers then grind out what is left. Personally if it was me and there was the dreaded liner in there I would find a different barrel, plus I like the removable top barrels much more as you can use the top for the lid. Take some time and check out some other guys builds so that you know what you need and most importantly what you don't. If you have any more questions fire away.


----------



## tonyhoods (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks man, from what I can see the inside of the barrel walls look like a silver ish color maybe even bare metal


----------



## timberjet (Dec 5, 2014)

I bet it is plain bare steel with that it had a petroleum product in there. Usually the lined barrels had some food product in them.


----------



## tonyhoods (Dec 5, 2014)

image.jpg



__ tonyhoods
__ Dec 5, 2014





 that's the inside of the barrel


----------



## tonyhoods (Dec 5, 2014)

Do I need to put more then one air I take valve at the bottom? Or is it just preference


----------



## themule69 (Dec 5, 2014)

I agree with timberjet. I started with a red lined barrel I have a sandblaster and it still was a PITA.













uds 2.JPG



__ themule69
__ Mar 28, 2013


















uds 3.JPG



__ themule69
__ Mar 28, 2013


















uds 4.JPG



__ themule69
__ Mar 28, 2013


















uds 9.JPG



__ themule69
__ Mar 28, 2013






Also I used 3 3/4" for the air intake. If I was doing it again I would have gone with 4 1" for intakes. Most of the time I only have the 1 3/4" ball valve opened for cooking. But it sure would be nice for getting up to temps real fast.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Dec 5, 2014)

tonyhoods said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your good to go. Give it a good long burn.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## timberjet (Dec 5, 2014)

You need at least three and I have four. Three would suffice. I used a 3/4 inch ball valve and three three inch by 3/4 nipples with caps. Most guys swear by black pipe not galvanized. I used black. You can get electrical conduit nuts to hold the nipples and valve tight but if you get your holes right you can thread the fittings right in. Make sure you drill the holes a little way up off the bottom of the drum so you have clearance for your valve and yes, all you have to do is burn that drum out and season it.


----------



## tonyhoods (Dec 5, 2014)

Awesome thanks along it's this is my first smoker build, I use a small brinkman water smoker but it's to small for me now I could only do 1 rack at a time and I have to cut that rack in half just so it fits,


----------



## tonyhoods (Dec 5, 2014)

I work at a machine shop so I can maybe just weld some pipe fittings and put the valves there


----------



## timberjet (Dec 5, 2014)

Ah the good old days..... I had that same smoker many years ago as my first smoker. I do not miss it, not one bit. Hahahaha......Well it does make a nice flower planter.


----------



## timberjet (Dec 5, 2014)

themule69 said:


> I agree with timberjet. I started with a red lined barrel I have a sandblaster and it still was a PITA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, come to think of it bigger valves would be nice in the winter time.


----------



## timberjet (Dec 5, 2014)

tonyhoods said:


> I work at a machine shop so I can maybe just weld some pipe fittings and put the valves there


OOOh you will have to take pictures and share. I just hamboned mine together with what I had laying around. Works like a champ though although it is quite ugly.













ignition.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Jul 26, 2014


----------



## tonyhoods (Dec 5, 2014)

Should I put 4 valves on the bottom or 4 pipes with nipples I would only have control of how many pipes suck in air but I wouldn't be able to control the flow


----------



## timberjet (Dec 5, 2014)

You need one ball valve for a damper control. Your other orifices are only there for initial startup to get her heated up.


----------



## timberjet (Dec 5, 2014)

That being said you could have four ball valves but it would be total overkill. I suppose if you have access to all that stuff go for it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 5, 2014)

Both of the UDS's I've built have had (3) 3/4" valves. I've never had a problem getting up to high heat temps. Most of the time two of them are closed all the way. On my current UDS I used gate valves to save cost. All three were the same price as one ball valve. If you go the gate valve route make sure your threaded nipple are long enough to allow the handle to turn. I made this one with adjustable shelves. I can also use the rack system to raise and lower my charcoal basket.


----------



## themule69 (Dec 5, 2014)

I have 1 ball valve on the drum and one on the divorced AMNPS box.













uds 32.JPG



__ themule69
__ Apr 13, 2013
__ 1


















uds 22.JPG



__ themule69
__ Apr 10, 2013






I have 5 racks (note the 5 bolts)













uds 10.JPG



__ themule69
__ Mar 28, 2013






The orange dots are 1/8" pipe couplings with plugs. That way I can run my Mavericks to any or all racks.













uds 22.JPG



__ themule69
__ Apr 10, 2013






All of my pipes and upper ring are welded.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## timberjet (Dec 6, 2014)

themule69 said:


> I have 1 ball valve on the drum and one on the divorced AMNPS box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is some uds porn right there.


----------



## tonyhoods (Dec 8, 2014)

Awesome thanks a lot guys, now what can I make the grates out of? And how do I season them so they don't rust?


----------



## timberjet (Dec 8, 2014)

You went to all that trouble why not just get weber hinged 22 1/2 inch grates. Never rust, flip up to add more wood, charcoal etc......That is what I did after I saw my friend spend dang near as much on stainless expanded metal and they sag in the middle.


----------



## tonyhoods (Dec 8, 2014)

Your right, why mess around right? I seen the weber grates at Home Depot about 8 bucks a piece


----------



## timberjet (Dec 8, 2014)

get the hinged grates you will thank me. I swear.


----------



## tonyhoods (Jan 28, 2015)

Here is my start finally got the door cut and hinged now I need to weld on a latch so the door stays closed and  on to make the bottom part to hold the wood 













image.jpg



__ tonyhoods
__ Jan 28, 2015


----------



## themule69 (Jan 29, 2015)

It should be nice. Keep the pics coming.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## gary s (Jan 29, 2015)

I'll be watching

Gary


----------

